# My Hunting Dog!



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 14, 2020)

I caught her in full hunting mode this morning.


----------



## cathead (Dec 14, 2020)

I like the bird.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 14, 2020)

Thats Daryl.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 14, 2020)

I have a hunting dog too, he's always hunting for something to eat, a place to lay down or someone to pet him.


----------



## Reddinr (Dec 14, 2020)

My brother in law has an adopted goose that won't go away.  His "hunting" dog and the goose chase each other around the yard for fun.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 14, 2020)

Is that a first time for Daryl to be indoors? Or is this a regular Goose-type intrusion?
-M


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 15, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> Is that a first time for Daryl to be indoors? Or is this a regular Goose-type intrusion?
> -M


She has been coming in, now that it's getting much colder out. Muscovy ducks are native to Central America and don't tolerate the very cold weather. They aren't Russian, just their name is. She has a sister and she has a boyfriend, so three is a crowd. Scovies roost in trees and ours have been clipped so I guess the next best thing to a tree is living up on our deck. She is very friendly, but not cuddly. Her sister Darla is friendly and cuddly, but too busy for us because of her boyfriend Herman. He is a big guy, 10 or 12 lbs. He is in the foreground.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 15, 2020)

They look like fun- what do you feed them? Duck chow?  LOL
Herman looks very stylish
I just read they are called "quackless" ducks- I didn't know that


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 15, 2020)

Yes, the females make kinda like a purr, followed with a boop boop boop, and sometimes when you pick them up they say whooo! 
The males communicate by making a very audible breathing sound and bobbing their head.
They are very interesting.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 19, 2020)

So, I guess we are molting now.
	

		
			
		

		
	



My wife set up a pen for them in what was our iguana room. As you can see there are no ducks in it. They would rather be with us, always watching.


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 20, 2020)

Looks similar to my great "hunter" and her favorite position.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 21, 2020)

When you are lucky enough to get that very special doggie soul mate it seems so unfair that their lifespan is so much shorter than ours. 


Doesn't it seem like they have a lot of free time?


Baby birds are absolutely not safe with her around!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm not even sure who is in charge around here anymore!


----------

